# Soil Test Results Are In! - Need You're Expertise



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey TLF Experts I need your suggestions. I did core samples from the front lawn, sides of the lawn, and backyard. The results are below:




I am very shocked at the results. There is some work to get done.

I prefer granular products over liquid foiler apps, however, I am open to liquid foiler as well. Where do I start to optimize my ph levels and micro/macro.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Had the chance to watch the live YouTube feed through Ron Henry. He helped answer my questions and basically emphasized the 12-12-12 starter from Yard Mastery and Mag-I-Cal® Plus Alkaline. Pretty simple! Love this soil test. I am looking to purchase and throw it down once I get it. I will hold off on the Screamin Green until I go with these two applications first.


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm not an expert at this yet, but will offer this opinion - your pH isn't that bad. A light dosage of that Mag-I-Cal Alkaline should be all you need (bag rate, or less) I'd be interested to know how you like the Magic-Cal product. I used some Nutri-Lime DG back in early April but it was pretty dusty and I'm considering using the Jonathan Green product this fall.in hopes that it will be less dusty.

The 12-12-12 makes sense to me. You're just a little low on P and really low on K so you may consider throwing down some With a 12-12-12, I think you'd need 33 lbs of fert for your 4000 sq ft yard to get 1 lb per 1000 N, P, and K. You might bump your P into the high range with that application but I don't think it would be harmful if it did. I'd probably do another test in early fall so see where you are with the P & K and pH levels before throwing down more fert in the fall. You may want to switch to a 32-0-4 or something in the fall.

My soil test results showed high P and low K, so will be using zero P ferts for a while. I already have 18-0-1 green punch on hand so I'm supplementing with potash granules. If my lawn was 4000 sq ft, I'd probably stick to a granular program as much as possible. I think NPK is NPK whether it's liquid or granules doesn't matter a whole lot. WIth liquid, you might get some foliar uptake but I'm not sure of the science behind that or how long we should keep dogs off the grass to allow the foliar uptake to happen.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Great great feedback…thank you!

I plan on purchasing the Mag-I-cal Alkaline and the Triple 12 Yard Mastery Fert. I have throw down plenty of fert. Starter fert with 18-2-3, Milo and Purely Organic all within 3 weeks ago. I have even thrown down Chicken Poo 2-4-3. I'm really confused on how my Macro's are off. Yes my pH is borderline high, but not bad. Compared to your pH I would rather be Alkaline rather than Acidic.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Just purchased the Mag-I-Cal Alk. Looking to spread possible next Friday. What I have done is an organic lawn spraying company use organic liquid fertilizers, while I spread my granular. I believe I will stick with the 12-12-12 twice a year and my Screamin Green for this years ferts. I'm going to remove Milo from my fert this year. I may add an application of Southern Ag iron within a few weeks for the front yard.


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

Again I'm no expert - but as I understand it, the retention of nutrients depends a lot on soil type. Clay soils are more dense and tend to hold on to the nutrients. Sandy/loamy soils do not. If your soil is sandy/loamy some say that fertilizing more often is necessary to optimize the soil... So... if the soil type is sandy/loaming and samples were taken at the beginning of the season before you made your first round of ferts, then maybe that's why your macro's are off?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

You PH is not high. You do not need Mag-I-cal Alkaline . Do not waste your money. Is this the Yard mastery test?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

robjak said:


> You PH is not high. You do not need Mag-I-cal Alkaline . Do not waste your money. Is this the Yard mastery test?


Yes Yard Mastery Soil Test…I threw down some Ironite 2 weeks ago as it's greening up. It took a few rainfalls, but the slow release nitro in the Purely Organic and Milo are showing up. Again this test may only reflect quick release NPK as my grass is about 6" high since my last mowing this past Weds. Again something is off.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

johnklein25 said:


> Again I'm no expert - but as I understand it, the retention of nutrients depends a lot on soil type. Clay soils are more dense and tend to hold on to the nutrients. Sandy/loamy soils do not. If your soil is sandy/loamy some say that fertilizing more often is necessary to optimize the soil... So... if the soil type is sandy/loaming and samples were taken at the beginning of the season before you made your first round of ferts, then maybe that's why your macro's are off?


I couldn't tell you the type of soil or clay soil I have. I would say it's very clay-like as my basketball hoop installer dug up nearly 4' ft of soil and clay just to get the concrete installed. So hard to say the type of soil or clay like soil I have…


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Next time send your soil to a real lab. You would get more help here if you did. 
see here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16135
and here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3124

From their results all you can do is follow their recommendations. As i do not understand their numbers in the test, I cannot recommend anything else. It looks that you should read the soil mediation guide (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165) and try to add potassium. If you can find Potassium Sulfate, that would be your best bet.

Would you really trust their micro numbers? Do you even need to worry about micros? They suggested a fix for a PH of 7.02. I would not trust this test at all.

Get a real test. Fix your P and K. Then worry about micros.

How much did you pay for the Yard Mastery test?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

robjak said:


> Next time send your soil to a real lab. You would get more help here if you did.
> see here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16135
> and her https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3124
> 
> ...


You are so right! I feel like there could be a marketing influences to pay for additional products for your lawn. However knowing Allen Hayne and his true form and dedication to DIY I would need place a lot of trust with the results. Although you have a point. I think the triple 12 (12-12-12) will give me the punch in need. It won't provide a huge amount of top growth, but just enough to keep things balanced. I have never used a balanced fertilizer since I lived here in 2015. So maybe my nutrients have been off this entire time. I just didn't know it.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Found a homogeneous/balanced fert: https://store.ewingirrigation.com/products/turf-ornamental-pest/51000170-super-iron-9-9-9-fertilizer-50-lb-bag

Looks impressive as a balanced fert…


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

robjak said:


> Next time send your soil to a real lab. You would get more help here if you did.
> see here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16135
> and here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3124
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Spent $38 including taxes and shipping. Pretty close to My Soil.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

The Best Super Iron 9-9-9 is not available in my area. I wish I could get this stuff. I am now debating between the PGF Balance or YM Starter.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

I'd drive to Walmart and grab a bag of 10-10-10 for $10.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

desirous said:


> I'd drive to Walmart and grab a bag of 10-10-10 for $10.


I have the Expert Gardner 10-10-10 Fertilizer in my garage that I use for my bushes, trees, and shrubs. The problem is that there are no (micro's) micronutrients that I need that are essential parts of my lawn. As you see the results that I am lacking micro's, but most importantly need to push my macro's to help improve my micro's.

I already have this: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Expert-Gardener-All-Purpose-Fertilizer-10-10-10-Formula-40-lb/166185332


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

The Expert Gardner 10-10-10 will improve your macros - for the lawn, as well for the garden.

What makes you think that the micros are more essential to your lawn than they are to your bushes, trees, and shrubs?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

desirous said:


> The Expert Gardner 10-10-10 will improve your macros - for the lawn, as well for the garden.
> 
> What makes you think that the micros are more essential to your lawn than they are to your bushes, trees, and shrubs?


After careful consideration, I don't believe a balanced fertilizer is a way that I want to go. I have so much top growth in my lawn due to the slow release N, I am thinking of building my potash for now. I am thinking that the readings didn't take into account the organic/plant-based and biosolid nitrogen that I am now seeing. Just look at the top growth!



My grass is at least 8" and 9" in spots. I can't be lacking nitrogen at this point.


----------

